Ask HN: What are Twitter's options to operate if Trump decides to shut it down? - seesawtron
======
phillipseamore
He probably wouldn't even if he could. It would be a huge shock to the stock
market (publicly traded company shut down by vengeful president), his only
metric of success.

------
catacombs
On what grounds does Trump have to shut it down? He'd have to get through
Twitter's armada of lawyers.

------
krapp
Trump can't shut it down.

